# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Γυναικείο Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding / Fitness > Αφιερώματα Ξένων Αθλητριών >  Tabitha Klausen - Leandri

## grtech

_Tabitha Klausen - Leandri
_
Ύψος: 182 ύψος.
Βάρος: 65 κιλά.

*2013 IFBB New York Pro*
Bikini  Pro: Δέκατηέκτη θέση.


*2012 IFBB Pittsburgh Pro*
Bikini  Pro: Δέκατητέταρτη θέση.

*2011 IFBB New York Pro Bodybuilding, Figure & Bikini Championships*
Bikini  Pro: Δέκατη θέση.

*2010 IFBB Europa Battle of Champions*
Bikini  Pro: Έκτη θέση.

*2010 IFBB New York Pro Bodybuilding & Bikini Championships*
Bikini  Pro: Όγδοη θέση.*

2009 NPC Team Universe*
Bikini  Amateur: Δεύτερη θέση.

*2009 NPC Connecticut State Championships*
Bikini  Amateur: Πρώτη θέση.

*Φώτο στις αρχές της καριέρας της.*


*Φώτο από τον πρώτο χρόνο γυμναστικής και έπειτα.*

----------


## grtech



----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

είσαι κυνηγός ταλέντων Γιώργο τέλος  :08. Toast: , είναι στα πρότυπα θηλυκότητας γυμνασμένη χωρίς υπερβολές  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Οι bikini αθλήτριες ειναι κοινά αποδεκτές από όλους τους αθλούμενους, δύσκολα να μην αρέσουν.. :03. Thumb up: 

υ.γ. Εχει λίγο μακρύ άνω κορμό ή είναι ιδέα μου; :01. Unsure:

----------


## grtech

> είσαι κυνηγός ταλέντων Γιώργο τέλος , είναι στα πρότυπα θηλυκότητας γυμνασμένη χωρίς υπερβολές


Ευχαριστώ Ηλία, είναι πράγματι όμορφη γυναικεία παρουσία  :03. Thumb up: , τα του του κυνηγιού ταλέντων τα αφήνω στους κόμπρες γιατι εγώ είμαι το πολύ πολύ για τίποτα μπεκάτσες.  :01. Mr. Green: 




> Οι bikini αθλήτριες ειναι κοινά αποδεκτές από όλους τους αθλούμενους, δύσκολα να μην αρέσουν..
> 
> υ.γ. Εχει λίγο μακρύ άνω κορμό ή είναι ιδέα μου;


Σωστός Κώστα και δεν νομίζω να είναι μόνο αποδεχτές μόνο απο ανθρώπους που ασχολούνται με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο με ένα άθλημα αλλα και στο ποιο ευρύ ανδρικό κοινό. 

Για τον κορμό απο τις φώτο δεν βγαίνει σίγουρο συμπέρασμα, το μόνο σίγουρο είναι οτι με 182 ύψος έχει κορμί θανατηφόρο.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## goldenera

Γλυκύτατη :01. Mr. Green:

----------

